
Airbnb bans 'party houses' after five die in Halloween shooting - kirubakaran
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-50276485
======
perennate
This title makes no sense. Airbnb's change in policy is not the news here. The
Guardian's title is much better --- "'Horrific tragedy': five dead at
Halloween party in California Airbnb rental".
([https://www.theguardian.com/us-
news/2019/nov/02/california-p...](https://www.theguardian.com/us-
news/2019/nov/02/california-party-orinda-shooting-five-dead))

In the BBC article they quote the governor near the bottom:

> Responding to the mass shooting, California Governor Gavin Newsom called for
> Congress to pass gun control legislation. "This will barely make the news
> today. That's how numb we have become to this," he said. "Our hearts are
> aching for the victims and all those affected by this horrific tragedy."

Apparently it will make the news, but only because Airbnb changed some random
policy in response.

------
jeffnappi
The story here, once again, is guns. Ease of access to guns is what results in
gun violence. Whether or not someone can rent a house to throw a party in is
completely insignificant.

------
masonic

      Mr Chesky said Airbnb would create a dedicated "party house" rapid response team
    

Why, if they are "banning" party houses in the first place?

What specific changes have they made to their TOS?

